# Mr. HEATER STOP USE ORDER



## shadow7663 (Feb 24, 2004)

They told me there is a small leak in one of the valves that causes it to keep shutting down. 

We are talking about the BIG BUDDY 18,000 btu model just to clarify.


----------



## gawnfishinagain (Dec 27, 2003)

I bought the mr. heater heater/cooker a couple years ago and I love it. But I did make one modification to it. I put a flow control valve in front of the valve they supply and now I can turn it way down if I dont need alot of heat and now my tanks lasts 3 times as long.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

> 2 of the heater/cooker models.


Does anyone got a pic of what this unit looks like?


----------



## shadow7663 (Feb 24, 2004)

stinger63 said:


> Does anyone got a pic of what this unit looks like?


here ya go:
http://www.mrheater.com/productdetail.asp?id=674


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

Made a few calls today concerning the Big Buddy and I have a little information. Its the valve thats causing some problems on the units. I asked if there are any warning signs of failure and I was advised that there are none other than teh smell of gas and or fire. I asked what they were going to do and I was told that they would know in 14 days and would get the details at that time. There are two things that are going to happen. 1 st will be the sign up sheet for replacement parts (there are 600 on the list as of 10am), this was not supposed to happen until the 21st but if you call them you can get on the lsit a couple days earlier. The parts can either be mailed to the customer or the unit can be sent back to Mr Heater for repair. I asked if there was a way that I could order the replcement and pay the charge so I wouldn't have to wait for them to act. I was told that the new valves are not available yet and are just now hitting production. Also, we are looking at a March/April start time on these parts and their repairs. Atleast these units will be ready for next year. 

I will continue contacting my reps and give all of you the latest info if there is any.


----------



## shadow7663 (Feb 24, 2004)

Thanks for the update Tubejig,

March or April? What a crock of sh*t. They expect people to go with out a heater until then? Thats rediculas(sp) I Cant wait to see the outcome when I send them a bill for the 2 new heaters I just bought to replace this one. I know I will never see a penny but I am not going down without a fight!!!!!!!!:rant:


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

http://www.mrheater.com/safetyissue.asp


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

What are you fighting for???????? Its your safety that someone else is concerned about. You ever have a recall on vehicle??????? I will bet that you never sent it back to them via ups.


----------



## shadow7663 (Feb 24, 2004)

tubejig said:


> What are you fighting for???????? Its your safety that someone else is concerned about. You ever have a recall on vehicle??????? I will bet that you never sent it back to them via ups.


I understand that they are looking out for my safety as well as others. Yes, I have had a recall on a vehicle but it was not rendered useless for several months or a week for that matter. No ups will not ship a car or truck. I wanted to ship it(heater) to them but they responded with a "NO" that I must wait.

Mr. heater Corp can not expect the public to go with out a heater for whatever reason it may be used for and not have reprocussions to go along with it if they value there customers and stand behind their products 100% like I was told by a customer rep.


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

shadow7663 said:


> I understand that they are looking out for my safety as well as others. Yes, I have had a recall on a vehicle but it was not rendered useless for several months or a week for that matter. No ups will not ship a car or truck. I wanted to ship it(heater) to them but they responded with a "NO" that I must wait.
> 
> Mr. heater Corp can not expect the public to go with out a heater for whatever reason it may be used for and not have reprocussions to go along with it if they value there customers and stand behind their products 100% like I was told by a customer rep.


If ya don't like it, return it. If not sit back and wait until next year.


----------



## Sturge (Jan 21, 2003)

One of our Vendors had one. When this was posted that the Buddy was recalled I told him to stop using it and take it back to Lowes. He didn't and it blew up on Tues. he used a fire extinguisher to put the fire out. Could have been re bad if he didn't have the fire X.
Tom


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

I almost bought one this year, glad I didn't. Guess I'll stick to the 15,000 BTU heater that I hook to the 20 lb. tank. 

This unit doesn't have any sensors and I get nervous when using it in the tent. So I usually run it for a while to take the chill off, then turn it off. I have a 3 room tent and I run it one one room with that rooms windows vented, then open the passage to the sleeping room enough to let the heat in.

What are your thought on using battery backup carbon monoxide detector. I know that won't id low oxygen, but my thought is, if the oxygen is low it is displace with something else since the tent is not sealed tight with the vented windows.

Any opinions or other options to stay warm in 20 degree tenting.


----------



## skamaniac (Nov 4, 2001)

Isn't there anyone out there that remembers the BH days (before heaters)? Or portable shanties? A couple of hand warmers and a long coat that hangs down around your bucket to keep the wind off both buckets. 

Note: I'm sure all you guys know that these heaters also have "knock over" valves that shut the heater down. If you pick it up to move it or even the slightest bump shuts it down. I'm wondering if maybe that is what is happening to a few guys who are complaining about their heaters shutting off.

Mike


----------



## skamaniac (Nov 4, 2001)

I've used the original tank top heaters in hunting tents a long time. I keep the 20lb cylinder in a milk crate so that there is absolutley no danger of it accidentally getting knocked over and make sure there is nothing close to it that can catch fire. And don't leave it unattended. Unzip a couple of windows down an inch or two and you will have no worries about oxygen. When all else fails, read the owners manuals. (One of the last things we do, lol).

Mike


----------



## shadow7663 (Feb 24, 2004)

tubejig said:


> If ya don't like it, return it. If not sit back and wait until next year.


I bought mine at retailer located 225 miles away from my home so returning it to the retailer is not an option for me as stated in a previous post. I am not trying to argue here tubejig and I appreciate you keeping us up to date with you know.
Also it looks like I have no choice about waiting until next year to use a product I bought this year that is rendered useless.


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

shadow, I feel your pain because I have one too.


----------



## willie (Jun 27, 2002)

my heater goes out if i use 1lb.(they frostup) tanks but if i use 20lb tank it stays lit.what am i suppost to do? no problem returning it but,should i still use it?


----------



## shadow7663 (Feb 24, 2004)

I would not recomend using it until it gets the new vavles that will be recalled in the near future. You dont want it to blow up on you.


----------



## willie (Jun 27, 2002)

yea your right shadow  besides this seasons going to be a wash as far as i'm concerned


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

I called them yesterday and they are taking names/addresses of people who own these units so they can get fixed. No date as of yet.


----------

